# Worship/Christian Guitar tutorial?



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I play in a worship band for my youth group, and I'd really like to improve my technique and improv during worship for solos and stuff like that. I'd like to get some recommendations on free sites or Youtube channels or the like that I can learn from. Thanks and God bless!

-s2


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[video=youtube;3DcHiz2XS0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DcHiz2XS0g[/video]


----------



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, groovy. However, I'm looking more into stuff in the style of Hillsong United and stuff like that. Thanks for this though! I thoroughly enjoyed it =]


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Search YouTube for "the droff"...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

s2ledesma said:


> Wow, groovy. However, I'm looking more into stuff in the style of Hillsong United and stuff like that. Thanks for this though! I thoroughly enjoyed it =]


Yeah but if you can that sweet .. you can play anything...


----------

